# I'm in Kauai!!!!



## mishele (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey there!! These aren't meant for C&C just thought I would share photos form my trip....that I'm still on....lol Having a great time!!!






This was after a rough 3+ mile hike to a vista that overlooks the Napali coast. The hike back to the car kicked my ass a little!! lol 1500 ft. gain!! ouch!! =)





This is just a little love I'm send your way....lol This was takin on a rainy hike of the south shore.

 6 more days to go!!!
I can't wait to go through more pictures!!!


----------



## Josh220 (Mar 10, 2011)

Lucky! 

I'm heading to Maui in June, you're making me anxious!


----------



## Moe (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad to see you're having a good time!


----------



## helloviki (Mar 10, 2011)

waa, so beautiful sight, you are so enjoyful.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Mar 10, 2011)

Loving that Rainbow! Im super jealous!


----------



## digital flower (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice. One of favorite Islands. Watch out for the possible tsunami wave today.


----------



## mishele (Mar 12, 2011)

Did an 8 mile hike through some swamps yesterday!! This was the reward for the hard day......=)


----------



## JBArts (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, just looking around and found your post. Wow, that place is absolutely stunning! And you did a good job capturing the stillness of the sea on the first photo. The second photo is equally beautiful. The rainbow managed to balance the whole scene. But my favorite is the third photo with the sun setting in the background and the silhouette of the trees and hut. I have to agree that this is definitely a good reward after a tiring hike.


----------



## mwcfarms (Mar 16, 2011)

Jealous Mish, have a great time. See you when you get back. Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Rendezblue (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow o.o looks beautiful!


----------



## JBArts (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, you're in the right and adventurous place that would be the perfect view for me.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice rainbow and sunset shots!


----------



## mishele (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Trever...........you are killing me though!! I'm sitting in my office already wishing I was at home by the pool!! <sigh>


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, just noticed JBarts had brought this back to the top.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 27, 2011)

You cropped off the top rainbow....and it's a DOUBLE RAINBOW MAN!


----------



## mishele (Jun 27, 2011)

lol I did, didn't I. I'm sure I have a better edit now. I was on vacation when I posted that....lol


----------



## shortpants (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm heading there in November, so excited! I would love to see more from your trip.


----------



## mishele (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing place!!! Maybe I'll post some more shots up.
I hope you like to hike!!!!


----------



## shortpants (Jun 27, 2011)

In theory, yes, but I really need to get in better shape


----------



## heartwarrior (Jul 8, 2011)

Aaaaw, I envy you guys! I saw a movie, Soul Surfer. They said it was shot in Kauai.


----------

